# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا با دو بار انصراف از دانشگاه میشه برای کنکور مجدد شرکت کرد؟؟

## eskalis

*دوستان سلام 

من یک بار سال 95 از دانشگاه پیام نور انصراف دادم ، اگه سال 1400 دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم و یک سال بخونم توی اون دانشگاه دولتی ایا امکانش برای کنکور 1402 هست دوباره برای کنکور شرکت کنم ، سربازی هم رفتم مشکل سربازی ندارم 

ممنون میشم دوستان جواب بدن*

----------


## king of konkur

سلام قبلا مشکل داشت ولی این قانون رو سال 96 اگه اشتباه نکنم حذف کردن. من دو بار روزانه قبول شدم و امسال دندانپزشکی قبول شدم.

----------


## eskalis

*آپ*

----------


## Shah1n

> *دوستان سلام 
> 
> من یک بار سال 95 از دانشگاه پیام نور انصراف دادم ، اگه سال 1400 دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم و یک سال بخونم توی اون دانشگاه دولتی ایا امکانش برای کنکور 1402 هست دوباره برای کنکور شرکت کنم ، سربازی هم رفتم مشکل سربازی ندارم 
> 
> ممنون میشم دوستان جواب بدن*


خير مشكلي نداره همين يكي دو سال پيش بود كه ديوان عدالت اون قانون قبلي كه اجازه نميداد رو لغو كرد و شما ميتونيد شركت كنيد

----------


## Premium

هر کسی خبر جدیدی در مورد دو بار انصراف داره بگه ، تو شرایط بدی گیر کردم ، ممنون میشم کمک کنید������

----------


## Premium

کسی خبر جدیدی در مورد دو بار انصرافی داره بگه ، تو شرایط بدی گیر کردم ، ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## Premium

آپ

----------


## Premium

لطفا هر کی میدونه کمک کنه

----------


## telma_alen

> کسی خبر جدیدی در مورد دو بار انصرافی داره بگه ، تو شرایط بدی گیر کردم ، ممنون میشم کمک کنید


 اون دوتا دانشگاه قبلیت روزانه بودن؟

----------


## Premium

> اون دوتا دانشگاه قبلیت روزانه بودن؟


هر دو پیام نور

----------


## telma_alen

> هر دو پیام نور


هم میتونی کنکور بدی هم روزانه بری خیالت راحت

----------


## Premium

> هم میتونی کنکور بدی هم روزانه بری خیالت راحت


مطمئنی؟رفتم نظام وظیفه گفت بعد انصراف دوم مشمول میشی

----------


## telma_alen

> مطمئنی؟رفتم نظام وظیفه گفت بعد انصراف دوم مشمول میشی


از لحاظ قانون کنکور و اینا   مشکل نداری
 ولی نظام وظیفه به هر مرد ایرانی فقط 2 بار فرصت میده   تو هر دوبارو گرفتی؟

----------


## Premium

> از لحاظ قانون کنکور و اینا   مشکل نداری
>  ولی نظام وظیفه به هر مرد ایرانی فقط 2 بار فرصت میده   تو هر دوبارو گرفتی؟


من قبلا یه بار از پیام نور انصراف دادم ، دوباره رفتم پیام نور ، الان میخوام کنکور بدم ، نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفت باید بری سربازی

----------


## Premium

> من قبلا یه بار از پیام نور انصراف دادم ، دوباره رفتم پیام نور ، الان میخوام کنکور بدم ، نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفت باید بری سربازی


 @Shah1n @josef76

----------


## _Antique_

> من قبلا یه بار از پیام نور انصراف دادم ، دوباره رفتم پیام نور ، الان میخوام کنکور بدم ، نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفت باید بری سربازی


وقتی برا بار دوم از دانشگاه(چه دانشگاهات روزانه بوده چه آزاد و چه پیام نور)انصراف دادی باید بری خدمت

----------


## Premium

> وقتی برا بار دوم از دانشگاه(چه دانشگاهات روزانه بوده چه آزاد و چه پیام نور)انصراف دادی باید بری خدمت


نمیشه در کنار پیام نور که الان هستم کنکور بدم و رشته دیگه روزانه بخونم؟یعنی دو تا رشته همزمان

----------


## _Joseph_

> @Shah1n @josef76


*نمیتوانید و اگر انصراف دهید باید بروید سربازی انصراف دوبار نمیتوانید بدهید و نظام وظیفه درست گفته است*

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمیشه در کنار پیام نور که الان هستم کنکور بدم و رشته دیگه روزانه بخونم؟یعنی دو تا رشته همزمان


*خیر*

----------


## Premium

> *نمیتوانید و اگر انصراف دهید باید بروید سربازی انصراف دوبار نمیتوانید بدهید و نظام وظیفه درست گفته است*


من واسه بار دوم رفتم همون رشته و دانشگاه قبلی ، از این طریق میشه کاری کرد؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> من واسه بار دوم رفتم همون رشته و دانشگاه قبلی ، از این طریق میشه کاری کرد؟


اگه معافیت تحصیلی قبلیت احیا کردی و دوباره معافیت پنج ساله نگرفتی میتونی مجدد انصراف بدی ولی اگه معافیت قبلی لغو شده و معافیت جدید پنج ساله برات صادر شده نمیشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> من واسه بار دوم رفتم همون رشته و دانشگاه قبلی ، از این طریق میشه کاری کرد؟


*خیر هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد باید اون رشته رو بخونید و یا انصراف و خدمت سربازی*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه معافیت تحصیلی قبلیت احیا کردی و دوباره معافیت پنج ساله نگرفتی میتونی مجدد انصراف بدی ولی اگه معافیت قبلی لغو شده و معافیت جدید پنج ساله برات صادر شده نمیشه


*هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد چون یکبار انصراف داده شده قبلا و با هر انصرافی در سیستم نظام وظیفه ثبت میشه*

----------


## mojtabamessi

هرجا سرچ میکنم چیزی پیدا نمیکنم فارغ التحصیل کاردانی پیوسته برای کنکور سراسری براش معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه؟ کاردانی پیوسته مگه معادل پیش دانشگاهی نیست؟

----------


## Premium

> اگه معافیت تحصیلی قبلیت احیا کردی و دوباره معافیت پنج ساله نگرفتی میتونی مجدد انصراف بدی ولی اگه معافیت قبلی لغو شده و معافیت جدید پنج ساله برات صادر شده نمیشه


اگه این رشته که الان هستم تا کارشناسی ادامه بدم ، بعدش میتونم کنکور بدم؟

----------


## Premium

> *هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد چون یکبار انصراف داده شده قبلا و با هر انصرافی در سیستم نظام وظیفه ثبت میشه*


اگه این رشته که الان هستم تا کارشناسی ادامه بدم ، بعدش میتونم کنکور بدم؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> اگه این رشته که الان هستم تا کارشناسی ادامه بدم ، بعدش میتونم کنکور بدم؟


*ارشد آره کنکور کارشناسی نه
پیگیری کن ببین میتونی تا تیر پیام نور باشی کنکور بدی بعد انصراف بدی دفترچه پست کنی بری سربازی و شهریور ایست خدمت بخوری بخاطر قبولیت؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه این رشته که الان هستم تا کارشناسی ادامه بدم ، بعدش میتونم کنکور بدم؟


*خیر نمیتوانید دوباره ازمون ورودی دانشگاه شرکت کنید اگر بخواهید بدون رفتن به سربازی کنکور بدهید کنکورتان نباید کنکور کارشناسی و یا دکتری پیوسته باشد شما میتوانید در رشته خودتان و یا رشته ای دیگر کنکور کارشناسی ارشد و یا دکتری نا پیوسته شرکت کنید. ان هم بعد از تمام شدن رشته فعلی و اخذ مدرک کارشناسی
در واقع هیچ راه برگشتی برای شما برای کنکور مجدد تجربی و یا ریاضی و یا انسانی موجود نیست مگر اینکه  انصراف دهید و به خدمت سربازی بروید و بعدش هر کاری میتوانید بکنید.
در مورد ایست خدمت سربازی هم که دوست بالایی گفته اند این هم برای شما امکان پذیر نیست .

پ.ن: توجه داشته باشید خیلی از مشاورین در این زمینه متاسفانه اطلاعات درستی ندارند و ممکن است اطلاعات غلطی در این باره به شما بدهند. و هر مشاوری اگر غیر این حرفهایی که گفتم را بهتون گفته باشد دروغ و کذب است*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *ارشد آره کنکور کارشناسی نه
> پیگیری کن ببین میتونی تا تیر پیام نور باشی کنکور بدی بعد انصراف بدی دفترچه پست کنی بری سربازی و شهریور ایست خدمت بخوری بخاطر قبولیت؟*


*این زمانی امکان پذیر است که فرد مذکور در مقطع بالاتر قبول شود ایشون با انصراف دوباره عملا هیچ شانسی به غیر از خدمت سربازی برایش باقی نمیماند . و باید خدمت سربازی رو کامل کند و حتی ایست خدمت هم برایشان زده نمیشود .چون دوبار انصراف از کارشناسی است*

----------


## _Joseph_

> هر کسی خبر جدیدی در مورد دو بار انصراف داره بگه ، تو شرایط بدی گیر کردم ، ممنون میشم کمک کنید������


دوست عزیز دقت داشته باشید که استارتر تاپیک مشکل سربازی ندارند پست اول تاپیک را بخوانید 

*شما اگر خدمت بروید مختارید هر مقطعی و هر زمانی و هر چند بار خواستید بروید و انصراف دهید ولی اگر خدمت سربازی نرفته اید و یکبار انصراف داده اید از پیام نور و دوباره پیام نور رفته اید دیگر حق انصراف و کنکور ندارید و کلا حق شرکت در کنکور ندارید . چون با انصراف دانشگاه نامه میزند به نظام وظیفه بعدش دیگه از  همان روز شما سرباز محسوب میشوید . و اگر دفترچه پست نکرده باشید حتی غیبت میخورید .
برای همین اگر خواستید انصراف دهید اول دفترچه پست کنید بعد انصراف بزنید تا غیبت نخورید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> هم میتونی کنکور بدی هم روزانه بری خیالت راحت


*من در عجبم یک خانوم چجوری میتونه از قوانین نظام وظیفه خبر داشته  باشد و اینطوری با خیال راحت درباره این اظهار نظر غلط کند و با آینده یک نفر بازی کند 
شعور این روداشته باشید تا قبل از پاسخ گویی اطلاعاتتون رو هم بزنید و آپدیت کنید و ببینید چه خبر است و ..... 
به جنسیت و نوع سوال هم توجه داشته باشید.
برای یک دختر خانوم بله این حرف صادق است ولی پسر خیر*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه معافیت تحصیلی قبلیت احیا کردی و دوباره معافیت پنج ساله نگرفتی میتونی مجدد انصراف بدی ولی اگه معافیت قبلی لغو شده و معافیت جدید پنج ساله برات صادر شده نمیشه


*این حرف کذب محض است و احیا و ... در کار نیست 
شما وقتی میخواهید از دانشگاه انصراف دهید سلسله مراتبی رو طی میکنید 
اولیش درخواست انصراف به آموزش دانشگاه است 
بعدش تایید انصراف و ارجاع به مدیریت دانشگاه وتایید مدیریت
بعدش رفتن برای تسهویه حساب به امور مالی دانشگاه 
و بعدش رفتن به قسمت نظام وظیفه و فکر کنم بسیج داخلی دانشگاه { دقیق یادم نیست اسم واحدش } در اونجا یک نامه میزنن به نظام وظیفه شهر که فلانی فلان تاریخ انصراف داد 
اون نامه رو خودتون میبرید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون تحویل میدید و همونجا تو سیستم نظام وظیفه معافیت 5 ساله شما باطل و فرصت یک ساله تعیین تکلیف فعال میشه براتون 
احیا و ... هم در کار نیست

ایشون در صوتی میتوانستند کنکور بدهند که انصراف نداده بودند وقتی کنکور شرکت میکردند. یعنی کنکور را شرکت میکردند در حین ایینکه در پیام نور دانشجو بودن نه دانشجو انصرافی و اگر رتبه بد میشود میماندند برای کنکور بعدی و بعدی و ....
نه اینکه انصراف بزنند و کنکور شرکت کنند و بعد بروند همان رشته و دانشگاه دوباره و بعد بخواهند دوباره انصراف و .... اگر ایینطوری بود همه از این قانون برای فرار از سربازی استفاده میکردند.

ایشون یکبار انصراف داده یعنی معافیت 5 ساله یکبار باطل شده و فرصت تعیین تکلیف 1 ساله بعد از انصراف براشون صادر شده که در این فرصت تصمیم گرفته اند بروند دوباره همان رشته و دانشگاه و دوباره براشون معافیت 5 ساله صادر شده 
دیگر ینبار با انصراف فرصت تعیین تکلیف 1 ساله در کار نیست و از همان روز انصراف سرباز هستند.*

----------


## mojtabamessi

> هرجا سرچ میکنم چیزی پیدا نمیکنم فارغ التحصیل کاردانی پیوسته برای کنکور سراسری براش معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه؟ کاردانی پیوسته مگه معادل پیش دانشگاهی نیست؟


نظام وظیفه استان پرسیدم گفت شروع از صفر معافیت تحصیلی صادر میکنیم قانون جدیده :/ واقعا؟ عجیبه چرا دفترچه یه چیز دیگه نوشته 
دوستان حتما نظام وظیفه تهران زنگ بزنین شهرا قانون جدید نمیدونن ولی خب تو دفترچه پس چرا یچی دیگ نوشته

----------


## melodii

> *این حرف کذب محض است و احیا و ... در کار نیست 
> شما وقتی میخواهید از دانشگاه انصراف دهید سلسله مراتبی رو طی میکنید 
> اولیش درخواست انصراف به آموزش دانشگاه است 
> بعدش تایید انصراف و ارجاع به مدیریت دانشگاه وتایید مدیریت
> بعدش رفتن برای تسهویه حساب به امور مالی دانشگاه 
> و بعدش رفتن به قسمت نظام وظیفه و فکر کنم بسیج داخلی دانشگاه { دقیق یادم نیست اسم واحدش } در اونجا یک نامه میزنن به نظام وظیفه شهر که فلانی فلان تاریخ انصراف داد 
> اون نامه رو خودتون میبرید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون تحویل میدید و همونجا تو سیستم نظام وظیفه معافیت 5 ساله شما باطل و فرصت یک ساله تعیین تکلیف فعال میشه براتون 
> احیا و ... هم در کار نیست
> 
> ...


سلام
ببخشید برای ثبت نام کنکور یه قسمت هست که نوشته دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل، بعد چهار تا گزینه هست. 6.3.3 ،، نظام قدیم،، حوزه علمیه،، نظام سالی واحدی 
بچه های نظام قدیم کدوم گزینه رو باید انتخاب کنن؟ نظام قدیم یا سالی واحدی؟ ممنون

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *این حرف کذب محض است و احیا و ... در کار نیست 
> شما وقتی میخواهید از دانشگاه انصراف دهید سلسله مراتبی رو طی میکنید 
> اولیش درخواست انصراف به آموزش دانشگاه است 
> بعدش تایید انصراف و ارجاع به مدیریت دانشگاه وتایید مدیریت
> بعدش رفتن برای تسهویه حساب به امور مالی دانشگاه 
> و بعدش رفتن به قسمت نظام وظیفه و فکر کنم بسیج داخلی دانشگاه { دقیق یادم نیست اسم واحدش } در اونجا یک نامه میزنن به نظام وظیفه شهر که فلانی فلان تاریخ انصراف داد 
> اون نامه رو خودتون میبرید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون تحویل میدید و همونجا تو سیستم نظام وظیفه معافیت 5 ساله شما باطل و فرصت یک ساله تعیین تکلیف فعال میشه براتون 
> احیا و ... هم در کار نیست
> 
> ...


دقیقا همینه‌ اگه چنین حفره ای تو قانون وجود داشت که اونوقت دیگه کسی سربازی نمیرفت. ملت کلهم اجمعین سربازی رو میپیچوندن

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> ببخشید برای ثبت نام کنکور یه قسمت هست که نوشته دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل، بعد چهار تا گزینه هست. 6.3.3 ،، نظام قدیم،، حوزه علمیه،، نظام سالی واحدی 
> بچه های نظام قدیم کدوم گزینه رو باید انتخاب کنن؟ نظام قدیم یا سالی واحدی؟ ممنون


*نظام 6.3.3 جدید هست 
نظام قدیم ما اونایی هستش که دیپلمشون رو سال 84 به قبل گرفته اند در واقع نظام قدیم قدیم میشن 
نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی مربوط به دیپلمه هایی هستش که سوم دبیرستانشون رو نهایی داده اند و در واقع نظام قدیمی میشه که سال 97 اخرین کنکورش بود و منسوخ شد*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *این حرف کذب محض است و احیا و ... در کار نیست 
> شما وقتی میخواهید از دانشگاه انصراف دهید سلسله مراتبی رو طی میکنید 
> اولیش درخواست انصراف به آموزش دانشگاه است 
> بعدش تایید انصراف و ارجاع به مدیریت دانشگاه وتایید مدیریت
> بعدش رفتن برای تسهویه حساب به امور مالی دانشگاه 
> و بعدش رفتن به قسمت نظام وظیفه و فکر کنم بسیج داخلی دانشگاه { دقیق یادم نیست اسم واحدش } در اونجا یک نامه میزنن به نظام وظیفه شهر که فلانی فلان تاریخ انصراف داد 
> اون نامه رو خودتون میبرید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون تحویل میدید و همونجا تو سیستم نظام وظیفه معافیت 5 ساله شما باطل و فرصت یک ساله تعیین تکلیف فعال میشه براتون 
> احیا و ... هم در کار نیست
> 
> ...


چیزی که گفتم طبق ایین نامه نظام وظیفه و بازگشت به تحصیل هست البته ایشون بعیده همچین کاری کرده باشه

----------


## hediyeh80

> *این حرف کذب محض است و احیا و ... در کار نیست 
> شما وقتی میخواهید از دانشگاه انصراف دهید سلسله مراتبی رو طی میکنید 
> اولیش درخواست انصراف به آموزش دانشگاه است 
> بعدش تایید انصراف و ارجاع به مدیریت دانشگاه وتایید مدیریت
> بعدش رفتن برای تسهویه حساب به امور مالی دانشگاه 
> و بعدش رفتن به قسمت نظام وظیفه و فکر کنم بسیج داخلی دانشگاه { دقیق یادم نیست اسم واحدش } در اونجا یک نامه میزنن به نظام وظیفه شهر که فلانی فلان تاریخ انصراف داد 
> اون نامه رو خودتون میبرید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون تحویل میدید و همونجا تو سیستم نظام وظیفه معافیت 5 ساله شما باطل و فرصت یک ساله تعیین تکلیف فعال میشه براتون 
> احیا و ... هم در کار نیست
> 
> ...


 سلام ببخشید یه سوال  برادرم کنکوری 99 بود بعد سال اول قبول نشد تو رشته انسانی بعد رفت پیام نور رشته علوم تربیتی الان ترم 4 فکر کنم بودچهارشنبه ر  انصراف داد بعد یه برگه بهش دادن برا نظام وظیفه گفته بردم اونجا مسولش گفته تا سال دیگه همین تاریخ فرصت داری دفترچه پست کنی ولی گفت چیزی ثبت نکرد الان مشکلی واسش پیش نمیاد چون گفته میخوام کنکور بدم الان باید چکار کنه یعنی کنکور بده اگر قبول شد بره اون برگه رو چکار باید کنه چون سیستم گلستان پیام نور رو هم چک کردم معافیتش هنوز باطل نشده بود در ضمن ممنون که راهنمایی کردین برای ثبت نام کنکور مونده بودم نظام قدیم ترمی واحدی میشد یا اون گزینه نظام قدیم پاینش که ترمی واحدی رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## hediyeh80

> سلام
> ببخشید برای ثبت نام کنکور یه قسمت هست که نوشته دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل، بعد چهار تا گزینه هست. 6.3.3 ،، نظام قدیم،، حوزه علمیه،، نظام سالی واحدی 
> بچه های نظام قدیم کدوم گزینه رو باید انتخاب کنن؟ نظام قدیم یا سالی واحدی؟ ممنون


     منم نظام قدیم بودم ترمی واحدی رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ببخشید یه سوال  برادرم کنکوری 99 بود بعد سال اول قبول نشد تو رشته انسانی بعد رفت پیام نور رشته علوم تربیتی الان ترم 4 فکر کنم بودچهارشنبه ر  انصراف داد بعد یه برگه بهش دادن برا نظام وظیفه گفته بردم اونجا مسولش گفته تا سال دیگه همین تاریخ فرصت داری دفترچه پست کنی ولی گفت چیزی ثبت نکرد الان مشکلی واسش پیش نمیاد چون گفته میخوام کنکور بدم الان باید چکار کنه یعنی کنکور بده اگر قبول شد بره اون برگه رو چکار باید کنه چون سیستم گلستان پیام نور رو هم چک کردم معافیتش هنوز باطل نشده بود در ضمن ممنون که راهنمایی کردین برای ثبت نام کنکور مونده بودم نظام قدیم ترمی واحدی میشد یا اون گزینه نظام قدیم پاینش که ترمی واحدی رو انتخاب کردم


نه برادرتون مشکلی نداره و میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه

----------


## reza fff

> نه برادرتون مشکلی نداره و میتونه کنکور شرکت کنه


سلام یوسف جان..بعد انصراف دانشگاه تا 11 مهر سال بعد معافیت دادن بهم..کافیه برا ثبتنام دانشگاه درسته؟نیم سال دوم نمیتونم بزنم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام یوسف جان..بعد انصراف دانشگاه تا 11 مهر سال بعد معافیت دادن بهم..کافیه برا ثبتنام دانشگاه درسته؟نیم سال دوم نمیتونم بزنم؟


*نه نیم سال دوم سعی کنید نزنید 
اما
شما میتونید نیم سال دوم بزنید و از 11 مهر دفترچه پست کنید تا غیبت نخورید و وقتی نیم سال دوم قبول شدید بروید از دانشگاه نامه بزنن براتون تا ایست خدمت بخورید و بروید دانشگاه شما مهر دفترچه اماده به خدمت پر کنید تا بهمن پروسه اش طول میکشه و قبل اینکه از در پادگان رد بشید از در دانشگاه رد میشید 
در کل مشکلی نیست از نظر من چه نیم سال دوم و چه اول و نگران نباشید*

----------


## reza fff

> *نه نیم سال دوم سعی کنید نزنید 
> اما
> شما میتونید نیم سال دوم بزنید و از 11 مهر دفترچه پست کنید تا غیبت نخورید و وقتی نیم سال دوم قبول شدید بروید از دانشگاه نامه بزنن براتون تا ایست خدمت بخورید و بروید دانشگاه شما مهر دفترچه اماده به خدمت پر کنید تا بهمن پروسه اش طول میکشه و قبل اینکه از در پادگان رد بشید از در دانشگاه رد میشید 
> در کل مشکلی نیست از نظر من چه نیم سال دوم و چه اول و نگران نباشید*


مرسی اخوی..بهترینارو برات میخوام

----------


## ali1313

> *نه نیم سال دوم سعی کنید نزنید 
> اما
> شما میتونید نیم سال دوم بزنید و از 11 مهر دفترچه پست کنید تا غیبت نخورید و وقتی نیم سال دوم قبول شدید بروید از دانشگاه نامه بزنن براتون تا ایست خدمت بخورید و بروید دانشگاه شما مهر دفترچه اماده به خدمت پر کنید تا بهمن پروسه اش طول میکشه و قبل اینکه از در پادگان رد بشید از در دانشگاه رد میشید 
> در کل مشکلی نیست از نظر من چه نیم سال دوم و چه اول و نگران نباشید*


سلام خوبید؟ اگه فردی نصف یا بیشتر از نصف معافیت تحصیلی مقطع کاشناسی که فکرکنم 4-5 سال هستش رو استفاده کرده باشه (مثلا دانشجوی ترم 4 اینا باشه) و از دانشگاه انصراف بده و باز کنکور بده و دوباره بره یه رشته تو مقطع کارشناسی، معافیت تحصلی کارشناسی که 4-5 سال هستش رو باز براش صادر میکنن؟ یا از رو معافیت قبلی کم میکنن؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام خوبید؟ اگه فردی نصف یا بیشتر از نصف معافیت تحصیلی مقطع کاشناسی که فکرکنم 4-5 سال هستش رو استفاده کرده باشه (مثلا دانشجوی ترم 4 اینا باشه) و از دانشگاه انصراف بده و باز کنکور بده و دوباره بره یه رشته تو مقطع کارشناسی، معافیت تحصلی کارشناسی که 4-5 سال هستش رو باز براش صادر میکنن؟ یا از رو معافیت قبلی کم میکنن؟


*تا جایی که میدونم دوباره براتون صادر میشه*

----------

